# Sage barista touch problem



## m7934 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hello, I have a Sage oracle touch for 2 years and I am very satisfied with it. Now I have bought a barista touch for my son.

Now I have the following problem:

With the same coffee, I set the grinding degree of the oracle touch to 17 and everything fits. With the barista touch, grind 2 still produces almost twice as much espresso. Inside the grinder both were set to 6. I have now set the inside of the barista touch to 4 and grind 3 and now it fits to some extent. Does this possibly indicate an error of the grinder at the barista touch, because 2 grinders can not be so different in their setting / calibration. Still I could give the machine back. What do you think?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I Wouldn't say its a problem with the grinder, they are 2 different machines, you just need to set the touch up to what works and forget comparing it to you Oracle.

I have the touch, depending on the beans I work from grind setting 2 with light roasts to setting 15 on dark.

However if you think its faulty return it for an exchange.


----------

